# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK تحديثات :  Android UFST V1.0.5.2 Pre-Release For ALL Users (Updated 2016 September 14)

## mohamed73

Here is UFST V1.0.5.2 Pre-Release for all users.Other models support  will be added one by one.Please post screen shot of phone repaired with  Android UFST in this thread.Your opinion & feedback is important to  us. *Link for Software-*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
or from Support site:
Root / ANDROID_UFS/  *Android UFST User Manual-*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *How To Install-*
Unzip Android UFST V1.0.5.1 inside
C:\Program Files\SarasSoft\UFS\UFS_SAMs
or
C:\Program Files (x86)\SarasSoft\UFS\UFS_SAMs  *Android UFST Update History-*
for UFST and UFS Turbo Only.
v 1.0.5.2
---------
New Vendor Tab [Var] Added for Various Models (ARK, Artel, Cherry,.., YU, ZTE)
ALCATEL
More Alcatel Models Added:
4009D, 4009E, 4009F, 4009X (Pixi 3-35); 4035A, 4035D, 4035X, 4035Y (Pop D3)
5010D, 5010X (Pixi 4-5); 5015A, 5015D, 5015E, 5015X (Pixi 3-5)
5017A, 5017D, 5017X (Pixi 3-45); 6032A, 6032X (Idol Alpha)
6039A, 6039K, 6039S, 6039Y (Idol 3-47); 6040A, 6040D, 6040E, 6040X (Idol X)
7054T (Flash+); 8008D (Scribe HD); 8020D, 8020X (Hero)
LENOVO
More Lenovo Models Added:
A816, A820, A6000, A6000-L, A6000+, A6010, A6020a40, A6020a46, K30-T,
K30-W, K32c30, K32c36, K920, P1a42, P1c72, PB1-750M, S60-A, S60-T, S60-W,
S90-A, S90-E, S90-T, S90-U, S898T, X2Pt5, X3a40, X3c50, X3c70, Z2, Z2t,
Z90-3, Z90-7, Z90a40
LG
More LG Models Added:
AS330, AS986, AS992, D331, D331TR, D335, D335E, D337, D690, D690N, D693,
D693AR, D693N, D693TR, F560K, F570S, F670K, F670L, F670S, F740L, H221F,
H320, H320AR, H320MB, H324, H324T, H324TR, H326TV, H420, H420F, H422,
H422F, H422TV, H440V, H442, H500F, H500G, H500TR, H502, H502F, H502G,
H502TV, H502Y, H540, H540F, H540T, H542, H542TR, H635CX, H735MT, H735T,
H815P, H840, H840TR, H845, H848, H850AR, H858, H900PR, H960ATR, H960P,
H960YK, H961AN, K120AF, K120E, K120F, K120FT, K120GT, K120H, K120P, K121,
K200DS, K200DSF, K200MT, K220, K220DS, K330, K330TN, K332, K350K, K350NDS,
K350Z, K410, K410A, K410F, K410G, K430AR, K430DSE, K430F, K500DS, K500DSF,
K500DSK, K500DSZ, K500H, K500N, K500TR, K520D, K520F, K520K, K530, K530F,
K535, K535N, K557, K580, K580DS, K580DSK, K580DSZ, K580F, K580H, K580TR,
K580Y, K580Z, MS330, US375, V521, VK815, VS500
MICROMAX
More Micromax Models Added:
E455, E457, E471, E481, E483, E484, Q332, Q334, Q338, Q350, Q350R, Q352,
Q386, Q392, Q395, Q411, Q412, Q413, Q414, Q417, Q424, Q450, Q461, Q469
MTK
MCU ID Aliasing Improved.
Fixed Operations on new GPT partitioned Devices (MT6580, MT6735,.. MT6795)
[Reset FRP] Enabled in Both, Flash and ADB Modes (Flash Mode not Need ROOT)
QUALCOMM
FRP Reset in SAHARA (QFIL) Flash Mode for GPT partitioned Devices.
Enabled to Read All Disks, not Only Disk 0 (Will generate RawprogramN.xml)
SAMSUNG
Fixed Flashing issue for some Devices with new sboot (A310F, A510F,..)
Direct [Unlock] and [Reset MSL] for SHANNON Modem based Devices (CP: SS3xx)
(A310, A510, A710, .., G92x, G93x, .., Jxxx, .., N92x, ..)
[Reset MSL] Need if want to [Write Cert.] or [Init Locks] in [Gen.Settings]
Not need to Root. Use USB Connection. Direct [Unlock] not need [Reset MSL]
More Samsung Models Added:
G600F, G600S, J510FQ, J710FQ, N9300, N930A, N930F, N930F-DS, N930K, N930L,
N930P, N930R4, N930R7, N930S, N930T, N930V, N930W8, T285YD, T818
SONY
More Sony Models Added:
F5321 (Xperia X Compact Kugo)
VAR
ARK Models Added:
Benefit A1, Benefit A2, Benefit A3, Benefit i1, Benefit i2, Benefit i3,
Benefit M2, Benefit M4, Benefit M5, Benefit M501, Benefit M502,
Benefit M503, Benefit M6, Benefit M7, Benefit M7 HWV2, Benefit M8,
Benefit S401, Benefit S502, Impulse P1, Impulse P1+, Impulse P2
ARTEL Models Added:
Adi 5s, Choice 7.0, Neo, P1, P1 Mini, Sentinel X 8G, Sentinel X 16G,
Star 7.0, Style 7.0, Vision 10.0
CHERRY Mobile Models Added:
Cheer, Cosmos One, Cubix Cube 2, Emerald, Equinox Night, Excalibur,
Flare 3, Flare S Play, Flare 3 Octa, Flare S3 Power, Flare XL, Fuze,
Fuze S, Infinix Pure, Garnet, Omega 3, Omega 4G, Omega HD 2.0, One G1,
Ruby
FLY Models Added:
FS505, FS507, IQ4516
GIONEE Models Added:
D1, E3, E5, E6, E7 Mini, E8, F103M, F103 Pro, G2, G3, G3 512, G4, G5,
M2 4GB, M2 8GB, M3, M5, M5+. M5 Lite, P2, P2S, P3, P3S, P4, P5L, P5 Mini,
P5W, P6, S5.1L, S5.5, V4, V4S, V5
INTEX Models Added:
Aqua 3G, Aqua 3G Mini, Aqua 3X, Aqua 4G+, Aqua 4X, Aqua 5X, Aqua A1,
Aqua Air, Aqua Air 2, Aqua Amaze, Aqua Amoled, Aqua Curve, Aqua Curve Mini,
Aqua Desire, Aqua Desire HD, Aqua Dream, Aqua Glam, Aqua HD, Aqua HD 5.0,
Aqua i14, Aqua i15, Aqua i3K, Aqua i2, Aqua i4, Aqua i4+, Aqua i5,
Aqua i5 HD, Aqua i5 Mini, Aqua i5 Octa, Aqua i6, Aqua i7, Aqua Irist,
Aqua KAT, Aqua Life, Aqua M5, Aqua N15, Aqua N17, Aqua N2, Aqua N4, Aqua N8,
Aqua Octa, Aqua Power, Aqua Power+, Aqua Power HD, Aqua Slice, Aqua Speed,
Aqua Speed HD, Aqua Star HD, Aqua Star L, Aqua Star Power, Aqua Style 4.0,
Aqua Style Mini, Aqua Style X, Aqua Style VX, Aqua T2, Aqua Trend,
Aqua Turbo 4G, Aqua Wonder QC, Aqua Xtreme, Aqua Xtreme 2, Aqua Xtreme V,
Aqua Y2, Aqua Y2 Remote, Aqua Y3, Aqua Y4,
Cloud 4G Star, Cloud Breeze, Cloud Champ, Cloud N12, Cloud Pace, Cloud Power+,
Cloud X11, Cloud X3, Cloud X3+, Cloud X4, Cloud X5, Cloud Y1, Cloud Y10,
Cloud Y11, Cloud Y12, Cloud Y13, Cloud Y13+, Cloud Y17, Cloud Y17+, Cloud Y2,
Cloud Y3, Cloud Y4+, Cloud Y7
LAVA Models Added:
Flair P3, Flair S1, Iris Alfa L
NOUS Models Added:
NS3, NS5, NS6, NS5003, NS5511
OPPO Models Added:
A11w, A51kc, F1, R1001, R1011, R2001, R7f, R7g, R7kc, R7kf, R7kt, R821, R827,
R829, R829T, R831K, R831T
QMOBILE Models Added:
A110, A115, A120, A290, A3 SE, A30, A300, A34, A500, A51, A55, A550, A600,
A63,A65, A650, A700, A75, A8i, A900i, A910, A950, i10, i12, i5i, i5i Classic,
i6, i6i, i7, i8, i9, L15, LT700, M300, M350, M82, M90, S1, S2, S29, S3, S5,
X10 V2, X100, X150, X20, X200, X25, X250, X30, X30i, X300, X35, X37, X400,
X450, X550, X600, X70, X700i, X800, X90, X950, Z4, Z6, Z7, Z8, Z9
XIAOMI Models Added:
Redmi 2 HM2014811, Redmi 2 HM2014813, Redmi Note 2, Redmi Note 3
XOLO Models Added:
8X-1000, 8X-1000i, 8X-1010, A1000s, A1000s Lite, A1010, A500 Club, A500L,
A500s, A500s IPS, A500s Lite, A510s, A550s, A600, A700s, Black, Cube 5.0,
Cube 5.0 2GB, Era 4K, Omega 5.0, Omega 5.5, One, Opus 3, Play 6X-1000,
Play 8X-1100, Play 8X-1200, Prime, Q1000, Q1000s, Q1000s+, QQ1001, Q1010,
Q1010i, Q1011, Q1020, Q1200, Q2000, Q2100, Q2500, Q3000, Q500s ISP, Q510s,
Q520s, Q600, Q600 Club, Q610s, Q700, Q700 Club, Q700i, Q700s, Q700s+, Q710s,
Q800, Q800x, Q900, Q900t
YU Models Added:
YU4711, YU5010A
ZTE Models Added:
Blade A452, Blade A460
v 1.0.5.1
---------
FASTBOOT
Added Support of .bat and .cmd Script Files.
Supported Fastboot commands: erase, flash, getvar, oem, reboot-bootloader.
[Use FastBoot] CheckBox to Select Flash-Download Mode.
Notes:
Not Use any External Command Interpreter, so will be
Processed only: 'echo', 'fastboot', 'mfastboot', 'rem' Scripting Commands.
'adb reboot bootloader' will be ignored, Enter FastBoot Download mode
Using [Enter Flash] or Keys Combination.
LENOVO
More Lenovo Models Added:
A7-30DC, A7-30F, A7-30GC, A7-30H, A7-30HC, A10-80HC,
A269, A269i, A308T, A316, A316i, A318T, A320T, A369i, A399, A516, A526,
A529, A536, A606, A616, A708T, A766, A680, A830, A850, A850+, A859, A880,
A889, A916, A936, A3000, A3000-F, A3000-H, A3300-GV, A3300-H, A3300-HV,
A3300-T, A3500-F, A3500-FL, A3500-H, A3500-HV, A3600-D, A3800-D, A5000,
A5500-F, A5500-H, A5500-HV, A5800-D, A7000, A7000+, A7600, A7600-M, A7600-F,
A7600-H, B6000-F, B6000-H, B6000-HV, B8000-F, B8000-H, B8000-HV,
P70-T, P380, P780, S650, S660, S668T, S750, S820, S850, S858T, S860, S898T+,
S920, S930, S938T, S939, S960, S5000-F, S5000-H, S6000-F, S6000-H
LG
More LG Models Added:
AS323, AS375, AS876,
H522F, H522G, H410YK, H635A, H635AR, H635C, H735AR, H735TR, H960AY, H961AN,
K130F, K130Y, K420DS, K425, K430, K430AR, K430DS, K430DSA, K430DSF, K430DSY,
K430H, K430N, K430T, K430TV, K430Y, K520DY, K520TR,
LS660, LS665, LS675, MS428, V480, VS425, VS810PP, VS876
MICROMAX
More Micromax Models Added:
A37, A37B, A46, A290, D340, F666, P480, P580, P660
MOTOROLA
More Motorola Models Added:
XT1564, XT1570
XT1620, XT1621, XT1622, XT1625, XT1626 (Moto G4 Athene)
XT1640, XT1641, XT1642, XT1643, XT1644 (Moto G4 Plus Athene)
XT1650 (Moto Z Griffin)
MTK
Changed Strategy of READ and WRITE Defaults (Just Check on Setup Window).
Improved Read Algorithm, especially for -5 Error:
Be Sure Battery is Fully Charged, Less than 30% Causes USB Connection Down,
Because Win10 Drivers not supports Charge in VCOM mode.
SYSTEM (ANDROID) Partitions Excluded from Sparsing Group:
Have no Sence because real Benefit is too Small.
SAMSUNG
More Samsung Models Added:
A910F, C7000, G870F0, G930U, G935U, J210F, J3110, J3119, J700P, J700T,
SC-02H, T377P, T719C 
v 1.0.5.0
---------
ALCATEL
 More Alcatel Models Added:
  4013D, 4013E, 4013K, 4013X  (Pixi 3-4)
  4015A, 4015D, 4015T, 4016A, 4016X  (Pop C1)
  4032D, 4032X  (Pop C2) ; 4033A, 4033E, 4033X  (Pop C3)
  5038D, 5038X  (Pop D5) ; 6012D, 6012X  (Idol Mini)
  6037B, 6037K, 6037Y  (Idol 2) ; 6042D (Flash)
  6043D (Idol X+)
  7040A, 7040D, 7040E, 7040F, 7041D, 7041X  (Pop C7)
  7042A, 7042D  (Pop C7+) ; 7045A, 7045Y  (Pop S7)
  7047A, 7047D, 7047E (Pop C9) ; 8030B, 8030Y (Hero 2)  
  9002X  (Pixi 3-7)
HTC
 HTC Models Added:
  D310, D310W, D320, D620G, G626G 
HUAWEI
 Huawei Models Added:
  G520-5000, G520-T10, G610-T00, G610-T11, G610-U00, G610S-U00, G700-T00, 
  G730-T00, G730-U00, G730-U10, H30-T00, H30-U10, HOL-T00, HOL-U10, HOL-U19,
  Y220-U10, Y221-U22, Y320-U01, Y320-U30, Y360-U23, Y360-U31, Y360-U61, 
  Y511-T00, Y511-U00, Y511-U30, Y520-U12, Y520-U22, Y600-U20, Y600-U40, 
  Y618-T00 
LENOVO 
 Lenovo Models Added:
  A10-70F, A10-70L, A10-70LC, A2020a40, A319, A328, K50a40, K50-t5, 
  P70-A, S1a40, TB2-X30F, TB2-X30L, 
  YT3-850F, YT3-850L, YT3-850M, YT3-X50F, YT3-X50L, YT3-X50M    
LG
 More LG Models Added:
  K428
MICROMAX
 More Models Added:
  A190, A255, A290, A300, A310, A311, A315, A316, A350, 
  E311, E313, E352, E353,
  Q400, Q401, Q415, Q416
QUALCOMM
 Introduced SAHARA (QFIL) Protocol support, 
  Now on Lenovo and MicroMax Models (Native QC ELF-XML style FireHose Programmers)
  It Allows to Read, Write or Resurect Bricked Devices from HS-USB QDLoader 9008 State.
  Can Direct Flash Sparsed Images (rawpprogram0.xml), not need to run Python Unsparse Scripts.
  Have Selective Flashing, so not need Wasting of time to Save Modem EFS2 and NVM Settings.
SAMSUNG
 More Samsung Models Added:
  C5000, T587, T819C
SONY
 More Sony Models Added:
  F3111, F3112, F3113, F3115, F3116 (Xperia XA Tuba)
  F3211, F3212, F3213, F3215, F3216 (Xperia XA Ultra Ukulele)
  F3311, F3313 (Xperia E5 Bassoon)
  502SO, F8131, F8132, SO-04H, SOV33 (Xperia X Perfomance Dora) 
v 1.0.4.9
---------
MICROMAX
 More Models Added:
  A58, AQ4501, AQ4502, P650
 Bug Fixed in Models Selection (Causes Access Violation during Read) 
v 1.0.4.8
---------
ALCATEL
 Introduced:
  Pixi3, Pop C5.
LG
 LAF (TOT) Flashing and Read Enabled for Nexus 5, Nexus 5x
 LAF [Make TOT File] Option in [Read Flash] Added.
 Improved LAF Flashing Procedure.
 More LG Models Added:
  F620K, F620L, F620S, F700K, F700L, F700S,
  H520G, H520Y, H636, H790, H791, H791F, H798,
  H820PR, H830, H831, H850, H850TR, H860, H860N, H868,
  K130E,  
  K350, K350AR, K350DS, K350E, K350F, K350H, K350N, K350TR, K350Y,
  K420N, K520,  
  LGV31, LS770, LS992, US992, VS987
MICROMAX
 Introduced:
  A47, A63, A74, A76, A77, A79, A82, A93, A96, A99, A068, A069, A082, A089, 
  A093, A096, A102, A104, A106, A107, A108, A109, A110Q, A114, A116, A116i, 
  A117, A119, A120, A177, A200, A210, A240, A250, AQ5000, AQ5001, 
  D303, D304, D305, D320, D321, 
  Q340, Q345, Q348, Q355, Q371, Q372, Q375, Q380, Q391, Q394
MTK
  [Read Flash], [Write Flash] is Enabled. 
  Tested on: MT6572, MT6582, MT6583, MT6589.
  Read, Sparse Read, Make & Edit Scatter, Repair PMT, Format, Flash, Dead Flash ...
  More MTK SoC's comming soon.
SAMSUNG
 G900T3, N910T3 - Corrected FRP Reset Settings.
 Fixed LCD Progress Bar for Devices with > 4GB Flashing Size.
 More Samsung Models Added:
  J100VPP, J111F-DS, J120FN, J120W, J120ZN, J320A, J320N0, J320R4, J320ZN, 
  J510F, J510F-DS, J510FN-DS, J510GN, J510K, J510L, J510MN, J510MN-DS, J510S, 
  J510UN, J700T, J7109, J710F, J710F-DS, J710FN, J710FN-DS, J710GN, J710K, 
  J710MN, SCV32, SCV33, T116IR, T237, T280Q, T287, T536, T580, T585, T713, 
  T719, T719Y, T813, T819, T819Y
SONY
 More Sony Models Added:
  E5303, E5306, E5333, E5343, E5353, E5363 (Xperia C4 Cosmos)
  E5506, E5533, E5553, E5563 (Xperia C5 Ultra Lavender)
  E5603, E5606, E5633, E5643, E5653, E5663 (Xperia M5 Holly)  
  F5121, F5122 (Xperia X Suzu)
v 1.0.4.6
---------
More Samsung Models Added:
  A9100, J105Y, J120G, J120G-DS, J5108, J510FN, J510H, J510H-DS, J7108, T285M
Sony: 
  Support of obsollette GGSEMC drivers added (in Case GGSOMC not installed)
v 1.0.4.5
---------
More Common Functions Added in [ADB] ToolsTab:
  [Backup MTK] to backup all partitions of MTK based products.
  [Send ADB] to send any Android command from ADB shell.
More Common Functions Added in [Files] ToolsTab: 
  [Support] to access support site.
More Samsung Models Added:
  G389F 
v 1.0.4.4
---------
More Common Functions Added in [ADB] ToolsTab: 
  Deal with Partitions and Files (Write, Wipe, Reset FRP) need Root Rights.
  Non Root [Reset FRP] for LG and Samsung Models.
More Functions Enabled in [OEM] ToolsTab: 
  [Read E2P], [Write E2P] for Samsung Models.
More LG Models Added:
  AS985, AS990, AS991, AS995, F600K, F600L, F600S, H650, H650AR, H650E, H650K,
  H900, H901BK, H960A, LS740, LS885, LS980, LS990, LS991, LS995, LS996, MS323, 
  MS345, MS395, MS631, US990, US991, US995, V935, V935T, VS880, VS990
More Motorola Models Added:
  XT1002, XT1003, XT1008 (Moto G 1st. Falcon)
  XT1019, XT1021, XT1022, XT1023, XT1025 (Moto E 1st. Condor)
  XT1030 (Droid Mini Obakem) 
  XT1049, XT1050, XT1052, XT1053, XT1055, XT1056, XT1058, XT1060 (Moto X Ghost)
  XT1080, XT1080m (Droid Ultra / Maxx Obake) 
  XT1085, XT1092, XT1093, XT1094, XT1095, XT1096, XT1097, XT1098 (Moto X 2nd. Victara)
  XT1100, XT1103 (Nexus 6 Shamu)
  XT1115 (Moto X Pro Shamu)
  XT1225, XT1250, XT1254 (Moto Maxx / Droid Turbo Quark)
  XT1505, XT1506, XT1511 (Moto E 2nd. Otus)
  XT1514, XT1521, XT1523, XT1524, XT1526, XT1527, XT1528, XT1529 (Moto E 2nd. Surnia)
  XT1561, XT1562, XT1563, XT1565 (Moto X Play / Droid Maxx 2 Lux)
  XT1572, XT1575 (Moto X Style / Pure Clark)
  XT1580, XT1581, XT1585 (Moto X Force / Droid Turbo 2 Kinzie)
More Samsung Models Added:
  A310N0,
  G9300, G9308, G930A, G930AZ, G930F, G930F-DS, G930K, G930L, G930P, G930R4, 
  G930R7, G930S, G930T, G930T1, G930V, G930W8, G930X, G9350, G935A, G935F, 
  G935F-DS, G935K, G935L, G935P, G935R4, G935S, G935T, G935V, G935W8, G935X, 
  J105M, J105M-DS, J111M, J120A, J320F-DS, J320FN, J320G, J320Y, J320YZ, 
  T280, T285, T375L, T375S, T3777, T377V, T677NK, T677NL, T677V
More Sony Models Added:
  C5502, C5503, M36h, SO-04E (Xperia ZR / A Dogo)
  C6502, C6503, C6506, L35h (Xperia ZL / ZQ Odin)
  D5788, SO-04F (Xperia J1 Compact / A2 Altair)
  SO-04G (Xperia A4 Ajisai)
  SOL22 (Xperia UL Gaga)
Fastboot protocol 'Data Size Mismatch' Bug fixed.
Improved LG [Unlock] on some models (MSM8909 SoC, H410) 
v 1.0.3.3
---------
Added [OEM Utils] for FastBoot Flashing solution based Devices.
Added GPT Read using [Read Part.] (type GPT in path Requestor field)
  Can also read any interesting memory part using: 
  dev/block/mmcblk0 bs=512 count=N seek=K (standard dd command options)
  or Read any file, by specifying full path e.g.: MyFiles/Myfile.bla 
v 1.0.3.0
---------
More LG Models Added:
  F430L, UK410, V400, V410, V411, V490, V496, V497, V700, V700N, VK410, VK700,
  VS980, VS985, VS985W, VS986 
More Samsung Models Added:
  J105B, J105F, J105F-DS, J111F, J320M, J320M-DS 
v 1.0.2.9
---------
More LG Models Added:
  H960, H961, H962, H968 (V10)
LG LAF Models:
  Added [Read Flash] Partitions by GPT (Can Select which ones want to Read)
  Added [Write Flash] of Read Partitions using GPT Option.
  Notes:
   In this way can Backup / Restore Device without Root of Partitions 
   which contains some Vital Data: modemst1, modemst2, fsg, misc,..
   Can Select Multiple Files but Cannot Select more than 1 DZ or TOT file.
   Writing of PrimaryGPT and BackupGPT is not Allowed.
   Do not Write BootFiles (sbl1, sbl2, sbl3, tz, rpm, hyp, sdi, aboot) Alone
   if Version Mismatch between them, will Have 'Brick' ! 
Some Useful Hints:
LG
  Always Read Hints by Moving Mouse on Control.
  To Download KDZ Files use [Get Imei] or Enter IMEI and then use [Download]
  To Repair 'Numbers' use [Byp.Security] and then [Gen.Settings] in [OEM] ToolsTab.
  If Have Rooted Phone do [Read EFS] before any Security Action or
  Backup Using [Read Flash] with GPT Option Selected if is a 'LAF' Model.
  Do [Read ENVM] in [Diags] ToolsTab.
  If have some Not Realised Phone, do Above Readouts and use [Developer] button
  in [ADB] ToolsTab and send Result Files to Us.

----------


## وئام شادي

مشكور على الشرح الطيب

----------


## fatkhaled

شكراااااااااا

----------

